# red belly piranhas



## superdavester (Jul 25, 2006)

how to i breed RBPs?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

well it takes a while but around 10 months or so if you have a pair you will notice a pair sticking closer to each each other and turning black. You will also notice one pirahna "eating" the gravel and spitting it out again. They will build a nest and they will do the do. When the fry are free swimming it is reccommended that you remove them into another tank by siphoning them out. Good Luck and let us know if your ps breed.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

if they breed take out all of the other reds other than the pair if you can so you wont have any losses of the young and the breeding ones attacking the other ones to keep them away


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Dude ive had 3 red bellies since birth they are now 3 year old 9" long two are big and the other is alot smaller in a big tank ive tried everthing i reckon ive got gay piranha can anyone else help .


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

toppit said:


> Dude ive had 3 red bellies since birth they are now 3 year old 9" long two are big and the other is alot smaller in a big tank ive tried everthing i reckon ive got gay piranha can anyone else help .


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

toppit said:


> Dude ive had 3 red bellies since birth they are now 3 year old 9" long two are big and the other is alot smaller in a big tank ive tried everthing i reckon ive got gay piranha can anyone else help .


LMAO


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

lol.. now to answer your question to increase the odds of breeding, get more ps and a more spacious tank. That will increase the odds greatly for spawing.


----------



## toppit (Feb 24, 2004)

Cheers for your help


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You should start reading this: http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=12








!


----------

